# Caravaning in Europe and stopping at Aires



## Lys (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello

Can anyone tell me if caravans can stop overnight in aires. Going to Europe (Italy) through France, Belgium etc and wondered if we'll be able to stop off overnight on route?

Lys


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Never seen one. It'd be difficult between now and September on most of them. We don't even bother trying when the tow car is attached.


----------



## jerseyt (Feb 6, 2012)

No I am afraid it is only motorhomes that are allowed. I have heard it is illegal for a towed vehicle to use an Aire.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A very definite NO - camping in any form is not allowed by law - you are not allowed to use caravans, tents or similar, no tables, chairs, trailers etc to be parked in spaces and no steady legs to be used.

All of those are backed by potential fines - I do not know the exact figures but suspect that they are not inconsequential.....

So sadly, you cannot use aires in France, I do not know about Belgium, or Italy, but France (which is most of your journey) is definitely NO.

There many municipal campsites which are not very expensive and generally have very good facilities.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually I think Caravans are allowed on Aires or Sostas as they are known in Italy. Never seen one though although strangely I have seen the odd one on remote quiet aires out of season in France.

As Penquin says though. Municiples are your best bet and out of season the discounted ACSI camping card will get you a pitch for two with EHU on thousands of participating campsites for 12, 14 or 16 euros a night (sometimes plus tourist tax).

You dont see many caravans over there though


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Before we bought a motorhome we had at various time a caravan and a couple of trailer tents on the way south we always overnighted on the aires de repose on the motorways only the peage ones though the toll booths mean anyone is controlled on those sections,


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I do know of one French aire that specifically allows Caravans but in the main they are not allowed.

I have seen them parked up occasionally though, ie at Calais seafront aire and no one seemed to mind but you might be the unlucky one to get moved on.

The only country I know of that specifically allows caravans to park overnight on a significant proportion is Germany and their stellplätze.

Pete


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

The rules say "no".

However, we did share an Aire (Les Menuires in the French Alps) with a caravan that looked as though it had been there for some time in August a couple of years ago. It departed after the third night of our stay.

At that location at that time, it wasn't a problem to anyone - plenty of other spaces available (less than 10% occupancy on the Aire).


Regards,
John


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think it should be pointed out that there are at least 3 different types of Aire in France.

Aire de Services. Free parking for any one.


Aire de Repose. Free parking for anyone.


Aire de Camping-car. Parking for "Motorhomes" only.


Pete 8)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

apxc15 said:


> I think it should be pointed out that there are at least 3 different types of Aire in France.
> 
> Aire de Services. Free parking for any one.
> 
> ...


There are also different types of Aire de Camping-car.

At many of these the use of awnings, chairs etc is the norm. A town centre aire may be different but you cannot tar all aires with the same brush. In addition there is no general rule against parking a car and getting a table and chairs out to have a lunchtime repose.
Below is a photo of the Aire de Camping Car at Neris le Bain.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> There are also different types of Aire de Camping-car.
> 
> At many of these the use of awnings, chairs etc is the norm. A town centre aire may be different but you cannot tar all aires with the same brush. In addition there is no general rule against parking a car and getting a table and chairs out to have a lunchtime repose.
> Below is a photo of the Aire de Camping Car at Neris le Bain.


Have a read of the notices which are usually displayed in or near the aire and I strongly suspect that you will find that the use of "materiels de camping est interdit"

The local rules as set down by the Marie preclude the act of camping but only allow the parking of a camping car.

These rules are, of course, only written in French and usually quote local bye-law numbers.

However, the enforcement of said laws seems to vary markedly and in many cases there will not be any check on what people are doing so using awnings, tables, barbecues etc. may well be ignored......

The sign that is displayed at Biscarosse Plage is attached below...... it is partially in (poor) English and the contents are quite typical IMO .......

Dave


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Lys said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell me if caravans can stop overnight in aires. Going to Europe (Italy) through France, Belgium etc and wondered if we'll be able to stop off overnight on route?
> 
> Lys


Hi Lys, 
yes, on several aires and Stellplätze in F, B, Ger , Aus and Italy caravans (cars and trailers) are allowed as well. 
E.g. see Penguins picture. There is stated in german: "Parkplatz für Campingwagen und Wohnmobile", that means: parking place for caravans and mobilhomes. But the announcements/translations sometimes are a little bit unprecise. 
About 30% of the aires/Stellplätze are allowed for both i.a.w. my book "Bordatlas", some in F and B, main portion in Germany. But only for overnight stops and not for camping.

The only problem is to find both types described in a guide or book. I don´t know, if there are english guides/books, which point out aires for mh and caravans simultaneously. I take for planning the german guide "Bordatlas" , however it is only in german. This books details very well, whether the place is for mh only or for mh and caravans.

In case you need a specific information for tour planning, give me a note.

Regards
Bernd


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've stayed at 60+ aires and only seen a caravan once, that was at Wissant yesterday. I would not plan a caravan holiday using aires.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

foxtwo said:


> E.g. see Penguins picture. There is stated in german: "Parkplatz für Campingwagen und Wohnmobile", that means: parking place for caravans and mobilhomes. But the announcements/translations sometimes are a little bit unprecise.
> 
> Bernd


The French and English and Spanish translations of the regulations that I posted are VERY clear;

Motorhomes ONLY

the German is slightly more unclear according to;

http://en.bab.la/dictionary/german-english/wohnmobil

it primarily means motorhome, even in German but is used for camper / motor caravan / motorhome according to that dictionary, the equivalent in the USA would be an RV or recreational vehicle.

I genuinely believe therefore that to translate the German as "Caravan" would not be correct........

I think the literal translation is "mobile home"

The byelaws are very clear that only "campingcars" are allowed on that site and many, many others in France where very similar laws apply (and in Spain from our experience).....

I believe the English - German translation of caravan is " die Karawane"

but am happy to be proved wrong - I suspect that the interpretation that caravans are allowed on such aires is a mistranslation, perhaps initiated by the French person requesting the sign, but I suspect the meaning is VERY clearly understood by the French authority that produced the rules and it will NOT be open to interpretation if challenged.....

Dave -


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Interesting to note, I've just had a quick scan through the France section of my 2011 Bordatlas and it lists about 30 aires that specifically allow caravans overnight.



Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > There are also different types of Aire de Camping-car.
> ...


Had a scoot round that Aire in November Dave and it was busy. Weather still good but It isn't a nice Aire. Plenty of tables and chairs out but definitlely not my cup of tea. Miles from the town and no views but not far from the beach which is where I got smashed to bits surfing. The occupants of the Aire however didn't look like they would make the hike to the beach never mind tackle the waves. I often fail to understand why some people stay on these Aires when there is no real attraction.

sorry off topic!


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Dave.....nice discussion,

German is so easy....all types of of motorhomes, motor caravans, RVs are simply called "Wohnmobil", and all what is doing camping is a "Camper"..the person or the car regardless of type and sex....oh my God, is this politically correct?

And i guess the german sentence on the sign is not really matching with the english and spanish sentences.
The german word "Campingwagen" is an older expression for the "camping trailer towed by a car". Nowadays everybody in Germany uses the word "Wohnwagen" or "Caravan" for the "trailer thing".
E.g. look at the famous exhibition in Düsseldorf, the "Caravan Salon". By the way this has nothing to do with "Karawane". Only the visitors build up a long "Karawane" to visit the exhibition, traffic jam all around, hihi.
And so reading the aire sign as a German it is absolutely clear for me, i would go in with car and trailer-caravan (and with motorhome too). Hope not only Germans will be allowed to drive in with trailers on french aires nowadays.... 
And the word "mobile home" in Germany is used for transportable mobile houses on weels....american way of life on "Campingplatz".

Anyway, it does not really matter cause the question was "if caravans can stop overnight in aires".
And i still think....i.a.w. my "Bordatlas" (hope this is not a bad trick by the author)....that several aires in F, B, Ger etc. can be used with caravans as well. And the number is not too small so with a good planning it can be used for overnight stops easily. 
Not many people with caravans do use the aires, I aggree, and in Germany often there is a big discussion about that...motorhomers versus caravaners. However, when the owner allows, all discussion is useless.
So i think Europe needs more stadardization concerning translations on "aire signs", haha.

Kind regards and "Freedom for motorhomers and caravaners"
Bernd


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

One of the nicest aires which we stayed on was at the Quai in Fecamp: lovely views over the inner harbour, convenient for the town, not far to the beach, no charge, unlimited stays. The caravan parked next to us, with its plastic table and chairs, and supply of wood for heating, was clearly making good use of that facility.

The occupants were French, quite loud with a penchant for a few bottles of wine at lunch time. Sometimes they were visited by a car but it didn't have a tow-ball.

My understanding was always that it should be camping cars only but I wasn't going to make a fuss - Gordon


----------

